# Chicago restaurants?



## tbott (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey folks, going to post a longer thread in the off-topic room, but I'll shoot out a line here too. I'm moving to Chicago with the lady, will be looking for a line job. I'll be arriving mid-February. Any specific information, like job openings, would be nice, but I'm more curious about your opinions on restaurants in general. So, got any beta on fine-dining establishments in town? Where have you had excellent meals? Anywhere you've worked in the past that you were proud of? I'm a fairly young cook, not trying to be a hotshot, so if you know any chefs that are particularly good teachers, that would be cool too. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

T


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 29, 2015)

Last time I was in Chicago I ate at Balena and thought it was excellent.


----------



## longhorn (Jan 30, 2015)

A lot if the best meals I've had in Chicago were at restaurants that just closed their doors. L2O and senza were probably the two beat meals of my life.

I've worked in a few kitchens here and I've kept up contacts PM me with more details about what kinda place you'd like to work and I'll reach out and see what I can find.


----------



## strumke (Feb 8, 2015)

Moto was excellent and a very memorable experience, but definitely priced for a special occasion


----------

